
Twitter down on web and mobile - nicolsc
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/19/twitter-down-over-web-and-mobile
======
wyclif
"The company initially confirmed the outage by, somehow, tweeting, from its
@support account. We were unable to see the tweet, because Twitter was down."

~~~
nicolsc
Tongue-in-cheek statements like this are proof that the guardian is still a
british news org

------
soci
Not so long ago Twitter outages used to happen every now and then. It's quite
interesting to see how now everybody expects it to be running 24/7.

~~~
ricksplat
Ah yes "the fail whale" was a common and much loved feature of day to day
twife :-)

------
gregdoesit
I was waiting on this to appear on Hacker News. I take to Twitter to complain
whenever a service is down. Now that Twitter is down... I guess all that is
left is this HN thread.

------
planetjones
I don't think this is going to help their share price!

~~~
anacleto
Don't you say?

------
poooogles
Wonder what's caused the outage, they're leveraging Mesos/Aurora pretty
heavily AFAIK which is what I'm moving towards so would rather it wasn't
something on that side of things.

------
ins0
Visited the status page where you have the option to tweet status problems.

I ended in a perfect loop circle.

//edit

as it looks like HN is now the twitter clone.

 _hey @support your service is down!_

------
tkubacki
How big organization have to be to make twitter down - single US agency,
Country ?

~~~
pjc50
Twitter are quite capable of falling over by themselves.

~~~
anacleto
Lol.

